# 3D Game Ideas



## Bacon Boy (Apr 5, 2011)

What kind of 3D games would you like to see for the 3DS. I'm like to see a Metroid game where it's Samus without the suit, if you know what I mean.

Another thing I wouldn't mind would be a pok?mon game like revolution or something.


----------



## Josh (Apr 5, 2011)

A Yoshi's Island game, Scribblenauts, Professor Laytons, Maybe a final fantasy game, Defiantly need a Super Smash Bros. game and a pokemon game like Pokemon XD that is based in all 5 regions where you go from region to the next one, They seriously need something like that then that'd just be brillinat.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 5, 2011)

Warioware: (include some pun with 3D)

A sequel to Spirit Tracks

Kirby Air Ride 3D

Yep.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 5, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Warioware: (include some pun with 3D)
> 
> A sequel to Spirit Tracks
> 
> ...


 
Warioware: Worth 3Dollars (or something)


----------



## zantrul (Apr 7, 2011)

Mother3DS,Pikmin3DS,A good 3D f-zero game thats not messed up like Mario Kart is..and another Kirby game


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 7, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> A sequel to Spirit Tracks.


 The Legend of Zelda: Master of Dimensions...
If it's awful, at least I can say that I tried.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 8, 2011)

Josh said:


> A Yoshi's Island game, Scribblenauts, Professor Laytons, Maybe a final fantasy game, Defiantly need a Super Smash Bros. game and a pokemon game like Pokemon XD that is based in all 5 regions where you go from region to the next one, They seriously need something like that then that'd just be brillinat.


 
The Mask of Miracles is on 3DS in Japan, however most decided to keep the 3D off since 3D text paired with puzzles is guaranteed to fry your head.


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 8, 2011)

3D Dot Game Heroes 3D


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 8, 2011)

?Jack? said:


> 3D Dot Game Heroes 3D


 oh, u.

i cannot stress enough how cool it would be to analyze evidence in 3D in a phoenix wright/detective style game.  i swear to god, if i could do it, i would.


----------



## Yokie (Apr 9, 2011)

Hoenn remakes.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 9, 2011)

Yokie said:


> Hoenn remakes.


 *:|*

YOU CRAZY?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 9, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> *:|*
> 
> YOU CRAZY?


 
The epicness would destroy the 3DS!


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 9, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> The epicness would destroy the 3DS!


 unless you're using e-sarcasm..

remakes of any kind with "3D OH MY GOD" graphics is _exactly_ the kind of junk that's gonna make the 3ds into a babysitting tool.

games that utilize the 3d aspect correctly will be the ones that sell the system, and create a fresh, new gaming experience.

street fighter's all well and good in 3d, but what did it really add, other than a whole lot of eye candy?


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 9, 2011)

Hoenn remakes and a super Mario sunshine remake.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 9, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> unless you're using e-sarcasm..
> 
> remakes of any kind with "3D OH MY GOD" graphics is _exactly_ the kind of junk that's gonna make the 3ds into a babysitting tool.
> 
> ...


 
Jack is that you?


----------



## Jake (Apr 10, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> super Mario sunshine remake.


 
This and Harvest Moon.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 10, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> This and Harvest Moon.


 
Don't forget Kirby Air Ride!


----------



## Jake (Apr 10, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Don't forget Kirby Air Ride!


 
I also would like it if when the shop was released you could buy Pokemon Yellow version. That would be nice.


----------



## MasterC (Apr 10, 2011)

They should make "New Super Mario Brothers 3DS".


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 10, 2011)

Tom said:


> Jack is that you?


 proof that no publicity is bad publicity
oh god oh god oh god


----------



## Yokie (Apr 10, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> *:|*
> 
> YOU CRAZY?


 
IT WILL KILL US ALL! KILLUSWAL KILLGSAWEASL


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 10, 2011)

I would really like (every pokemon fan really) a pokemon game that uses full aspects of the 3d taking all of the advantages of the 3d and then making it a play through all generation games including choosing your hero from Kanto Johto Hoenn Sinnoh Unova male or female and then playing choosing your first region based on your trainer you choose (red-kanto,ethan-johto,brandon-hoenn,lucas-sinnoh,black-unova) then choosing your next region whilst beating all the gyms in that region and elite for and champion, BOOM! GOOD IDEA?


----------



## Josh (Apr 10, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> I would really like (every pokemon fan really) a pokemon game that uses full aspects of the 3d taking all of the advantages of the 3d and then making it a play through all generation games including choosing your hero from Kanto Johto Hoenn Sinnoh Unova male or female and then playing choosing your first region based on your trainer you choose (red-kanto,ethan-johto,brandon-hoenn,lucas-sinnoh,black-unova) then choosing your next region whilst beating all the gyms in that region and elite for and champion, BOOM! GOOD IDEA?


Said something like that before, but yeah.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 10, 2011)

Josh said:


> Said something like that before, but yeah.


 
yeah i know, just echo-ing the idea, but just simplified it


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 10, 2011)

PEOPLE.

>3D GAME IDEAS

NOT "GAMES THAT NEED TO BE MADE ON THE 3DS"

THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 10, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> oh, u.
> 
> i cannot stress enough how cool it would be to analyze evidence in 3D in a phoenix wright/detective style game.  i swear to god, if i could do it, i would.


THIS MAN IS A ****ING PROPHET
Ace Attorney/Professor Layton with 3D puzzle tomfoolery pls


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 13, 2011)

?Jack? said:


> THIS MAN IS A ****ING PROPHET
> Ace Attorney/Professor Layton with 3D puzzle tomfoolery pls


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 14, 2011)

Tom said:


>


 JESUS ****ING CHRIST

WHY HAVE I NOT HEARD ABOUT THIS


----------

